# halodrol after effects



## Ryan-Boro (Aug 23, 2006)

finished my halodrol course a few days ago and i feel like shit,i am so lethargic,no energy,cant sleep,no appetite,never had this with SD,any ideas what it is?


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Aug 23, 2006)

Ryan-Boro said:


> finished my halodrol course a few days ago and i feel like shit,i am so lethargic,no energy,cant sleep,no appetite,never had this with SD,any ideas what it is?



Are you taking any "post cycle" supplement?


----------



## Igor55 (Aug 23, 2006)

how long where you on halodrol? Never had any sides with it myself. Also whats you planning/are taking for PCT?


----------



## Ryan-Boro (Aug 23, 2006)

Igor55 said:


> how long where you on halodrol? Never had any sides with it myself. Also whats you planning/are taking for PCT?



PCT is SNS Inhibit E, Reflex Bulgarian Trib, Twinlab ZMA, and Designer Supps CEE

Ran the Hal for 30 days as reccommended


----------



## Ryan-Boro (Aug 25, 2006)

any ideas then?


----------



## ZECH (Aug 25, 2006)

Ryan-Boro said:


> PCT is SNS Inhibit E, Reflex Bulgarian Trib, Twinlab ZMA, and Designer Supps CEE
> 
> Ran the Hal for 30 days as reccommended



That ain't gonna do nothing..............


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Aug 25, 2006)

He's right. If your going to use otc supplements for pct I suggest rebount xt or 6oxo.


----------



## Ryan-Boro (Aug 25, 2006)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> He's right. If your going to use otc supplements for pct I suggest rebount xt or 6oxo.



well from what i know the INHIBIT-E is a clone of Rebound XT, the same as ther METHYL DROL is a clone of Superdrol.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 26, 2006)

Even with a good pct, you feel shitty after a cycle for a bit. If you had used hcg while on and a good SERM for pct, you'd feel better within a few days. You may be overtrained, as well. Take 5 days off from the gym, eat well, sleep well. It isn't the halodrol making you fell that way. It's being shut down that makes you feel that way.


----------



## Christopher J (Aug 30, 2006)

When was the end of your last cycle of supplements? How many weeks did you take off inbetween cycles?


----------

